# Recommend a bike: Trek VS Marin VS Norco



## Malicious_Adversary (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm an absolute newbie planning to upgrade from a POS falling-apart second-hand mountain bike to a hybrid commuter bike. I primarily use my bike to commute 11km (6.8 miles) to campus on relatively-flat roads. I'm 6'1" and ~230lbs.

I'm looking at three bikes that different LBSes in town have suggested:

Trek 7000 ~ $400
Marin Larkspur ~ $500
Norco Monterey ~ $600

Does anyone here have any experience with these bikes or advice regarding them? I'm just too inexperienced to tell the difference, other than the price and what's pretty.

I'm also not wedded to these bikes if something else in the general price range is better. The three LBSes I've been to sell a lot of Trek, Marin, and Norco bikes, respectively, so I've got a lot of flexibility within these brands.

Any advice is most welcome and appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Trek 7000 has Shimano Tourney parts (or thats whats shown on the website). Bleh. Thats very low level stuff, and I've found that difference in quality between Tourney and everything above it is far greater than Acera-Deore etc. I'd test ride the Larkspur (nice bike) and the Norco (never seen one) and see which one feels better.


----------



## Malicious_Adversary (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, *lucer0* --- it's much appreciated. I'll probably check out the Larkspur, and maybe the Trek 7100 which has slightly better parts.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Malicious_Adversary said:


> I'm an absolute newbie planning to upgrade from a POS falling-apart second-hand mountain bike to a hybrid commuter bike. I primarily use my bike to commute 11km (6.8 miles) to campus on relatively-flat roads. I'm 6'1" and ~230lbs.
> 
> I'm looking at three bikes that different LBSes in town have suggested:
> 
> ...


My SO had a Trek 7000 series bike (can't remember the model exactly, but it had Deore components). She sold it a year ago because of fit issues, bought the Larkspur and is very happy with it. She found it on sale at Ski Market for under $400.

IMO, fit matters most, so ride any under consideration and buy the one that fits best. My 2 cents.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Malicious_Adversary (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks to you too, *PJ352*.

I'll be checking out the Larkspur later today or tomorrow. I test-rode the Trek 7000 and 7100 today, and also tried the Trek 7.1 FX, which I actually really liked, as it had better components than the Trek 7000 without having front shocks, and was only $30 more. I'm leaning towards either getting that one or the Trek 7.2 FX, whose components are slightly better all around.


----------



## Malicious_Adversary (Jul 7, 2008)

So, after trying out the Marin Larkspur and Kentfield, and Trek's 7.1 and 7.2 FX, I ended up going with the 7.2 FX. Basically figured that if I'm dropping a few hundred on a new bike, I might as well spend a few bucks more to get good components all around.

*lucer0*, *PJ352*, thanks again to both of you for giving this newbie some advice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Malicious_Adversary said:


> So, after trying out the Marin Larkspur and Kentfield, and Trek's 7.1 and 7.2 FX, I ended up going with the 7.2 FX. Basically figured that if I'm dropping a few hundred on a new bike, I might as well spend a few bucks more to get good components all around.
> 
> *lucer0*, *PJ352*, thanks again to both of you for giving this newbie some advice.


Congrats on your new ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Malicious_Adversary (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks! Now I'm going to be spending every waking moment hoping no one steals it.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

That looks like a solid bike - congrats


----------

